# 4.2.1 Root/Revert to Stock



## jhpaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance as I'm new to the samsung world.

I just switched to the stellar from a Droid X last week after VZ ran out of replacements for my extended warranty. I have two questions:

1) Is there a a good method to root the most recent OTA VBRMA1?

2) What (if any) is the process to revert completely back to stock in case I ever need to send my phone back to VZ (for a variety of reasons I have had 7 Droid X's over the last 3 years)? For my DX I could do an sbf back to stock but I'm having trouble finding something similar for the stellar.

Any help is much a appreciated!


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Easiest way to obtain root for the latest OTA is to use billard412's ROOT+RECOVERY odin package.

To revert back to stock you will need to use odin and flash all stock images found here.


----------



## jhpaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks ghost901!

One more question: I noticed that the stock images are from October 2012 - with my DX due to bootloader issues flashing an old image would generally either cause a boot loop or brick the device.

Is this not an issue with the I200?

If I flash the stock images of VRALG4 will I be able to get back to a stock image running VBRMA1?


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

As long as you don't install any custom images, its all good.


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

To add to that. When you flash Odin images you are usually flashing the bootloaders and stuff like that so it's generally not an issue. With that said people were very careful what they included in the Odin images due to the sensitivity of the locked bootloader situation. Some of the tar files made do not include kernels for example. Others didn't touch the bootloaders. If you are returning to stock I recommend using my lh2 Odin one click here. 
http://goo.im/devs/billard412/jaspervzw/I200_Galaxy_Stellar/STOCK_RESTORE_ODIN_ONE-CLICK/CI200_I200VRALH2_I200VZWLH2_ODIN-OC.exe it will guarantee no issues like that arise


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot to add that you need to flash the VRLH2 modem or else your OTAs will fail.

This method requires too much effort for the average user.


----------

